# Feedback Needed!!! Drawing: Titled: WIND IN MY MANE



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

This is a drawing that I did for a friend. What do you think??? I really need some Feedback PLEASSSSSEEEE!!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:wink: Thats brilliant. Like the different shades. Well done. :wink:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

*OHMIGOSH*

OH MY GOSH!!!!('')


Never in the world I could draw as good as that!
That drawing is brilliant. No, It's better than brilliant.
It's OUTSTANDING!
Very cool. 
How long did it take you to draw that?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

This really good! I love the shading on the mane.


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: OHMIGOSH*



Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!!('')
> 
> 
> Never in the world I could draw as good as that!
> ...


This one amazingly only took about an hour and I only uses a # 2 pencil. This one, I was surprised at how good it came out. I have not drawn a full bodied horse in a long time, so thanks for all of the positive feedback.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Very nice! The only thing that I would work on is making the lower legs look like they're 3/4 view instead of profile, it might make more sense that way. But I love the shading you've done on it! Very nice!!


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

alucard said:


> Very nice! The only thing that I would work on is making the lower legs look like they're 3/4 view instead of profile, it might make more sense that way. But I love the shading you've done on it! Very nice!!


Yeah I see what you mean. Thanks for the tip, I'll try to work on that for my next Drawing


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

thats just.... wow!


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Very nice!! x


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

wow thats really good. I could never draw like that.The horse kinda looks like one of the horses my barn.


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

bolly said:


> Very nice! Chris would love it! x


who's chris?


----------

